
eBay bans assault rifle parts. Here’s how sellers get around it - rschnalzer
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-08-07/ebay-assault-rifle-parts
======
aphextim
FTA

>Despite the seeming clarity of SB 880, the difference between military-style
weapons and civilian hunting rifles is a spectrum, not a bright line. “There
really isn’t a universally accepted definition of what an assault rifle is,”
said Kyleanne Hunter, vice president of programs for the Brady Campaign to
Prevent Gun Violence. “That’s why this is so hard to police.”

>While EBay sellers must use coded language to list AR-15 accessories, they
can openly sell add-ons for the Ruger Mini 14, a semiautomatic rifle that can
fire the same ammunition and be configured with a pistol grip and folding
stock. “It becomes a really difficult proposition because it’s virtually
impossible to say, ‘This is only for an assault weapon,’”

Now from the definition of "Assault Rifle" not to be confused with the AR in
AR-15 which stands for Armalite.

>Rifles that meet most of these criteria, but not all, are technically not
assault rifles, despite frequently being called such.

>For example: Select-fire M2 Carbines are not assault rifles; their effective
range is only 200 yards.[17] Select-fire rifles such as the FN FAL battle
rifle are not assault rifles; they fire full-powered rifle cartridges. Semi-
automatic-only rifles like the Colt AR-15 are not assault rifles; they do not
have select-fire capabilities. Semi-automatic-only rifles with fixed magazines
like the SKS are not assault rifles; they do not have detachable box magazines
and are not capable of automatic fire.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_rifle](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assault_rifle)

~~~
masonic

      can fire the same ammunition and be configured with a pistol grip and folding stock
    

But attaching these to an otherwise legal Mini-14 is a _felony_ where AW bans
such as California's apply.

The definitions in the last paragraph are not relevant to the former USA AW
ban (1994-2004); all full-auto and select fire weapons were explicitly
omitted.

